# Relzar from Dow coming soon?



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

Doing some research on the best way to eliminate my Doveweed problem in my St. Aug when it is 90+ degrees I came across a new herbicide from Dow called Relzar that should be showing up this fall. It is interesting because there is no temperature restrictions and they state that there is complete control of Doveweed and fast acting. Now if only they
had a Torpedograss solution.

https://engage.corteva.com/relzarfacts?elqTrackId=E1668DA55FCD4987CB05D8D0AE28DCEB&elqaid=835&elqat=2

This was taken from sportsturfonline.

"Relzar is a new herbicide mixture from DowDupont that contains Arylex Active (ai, halauxifen-methyl) and the florasulam, an ALS inhibitor. Arylex Active is the first member of a new class of synthetic auxin herbicides, the arylpicolinates (HRAC group O, WSSA group 4), with unique binding affinity that is different from other auxin herbicides. Formulated as a water dispersible granule, Relzar is designed to control broadleaf weeds in nearly all warm- and cool-season turfgrasses used on athletic fields. The use rate of Relzar will be 0.72 oz/A for all labeled weeds. Relzar offers turfgrass managers a broadleaf weed control option that does not contain 2,4-D and that is also rainfast within 1 hour after application. Relzar is scheduled to become available in late 2018 after receiving approval from EPA."


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

RIP wallet though. I bet that will carry a several hundred dollar price point. FYI Celsius is labeled for doveweed at 90+ in St. Aug, though it appears it may cause temporary growth regulation.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I wonder what the other 54+ weeds are that it controls?

Also, does it not have any temp restrictions even when using an NIS? If you can't use an NIS in high temps will it still be effective?


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

TSGarp007 said:


> I wonder what the other 54+ weeds are that it controls?
> 
> Also, does it not have any temp restrictions even when using an NIS? If you can't use an NIS in high temps will it still be effective?


Website says "For optimum control, use Relzar with a nonionic surfactant or nonionic plus crop oil surfactant blend"


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What remains to be seen is if it moves downward and fries all of the trees in or near the lawn. Hopefully Dow was a little more diligent during product testing than DuPont was. Imprelis was supposed to be the super weed killer. Until it killed trees.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

deeevo said:


> TSGarp007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the other 54+ weeds are that it controls?
> ...


I didn't quite type my post correctly... I see how they recommend using a NIS. They also state no temperature restrictions. However, they don't specifically state that there are no temperature restrictions when using an NIS. I'm sure it will be on the label. It could also vary depending on grass type, and if so I'm assuming my SA grass would be in the more restrictions category...


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that Relzar will be a costly endeavor. Group buy anyone? I've got a doveweed outbreak in a few areas of the yard, but I'm hoping that Specticle FLO will deter that come next year. Although I might go with Prodiamine in the Spring, just to switch up the MOA for the chemicals I'm using. If it's a doveweed killer, I'm down with giving it a shot.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'm pretty sure that Relzar will be a costly endeavor. Group buy anyone? I've got a doveweed outbreak in a few areas of the yard, but I'm hoping that Specticle FLO will deter that come next year. Although I might go with Prodiamine in the Spring, just to switch up the MOA for the chemicals I'm using. If it's a doveweed killer, I'm down with giving it a shot.


I just got some Pennant Magnum to use just for my doveweed problem. Next year I plan on using prodiamine timed like normal for crabgrass, etc., but then spray Pennant later in the year when it starts getting hotter to target the Doveweed. As long as I notice it early enough, Celsius seems to keep the doveweed at bay. The only real problem is the SA grass doesn't like it that much at full rate.


----------



## deeevo (Jun 18, 2018)

I put down Pennant Magnum this year and the Doveweed laughed at it. It didn't start showing up until August and I put my last app down in late April so that might have been part of the problem. I am thinking about splitting my apps up in 3's next year at a lower rate. Put my last app down in late June since we are still pretty dry then down here.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It seemed like I started seeing more doveweed during August/September when my Prodiamine barrier was wearing off, even though I applied 2x at the 1#/A rate in Feb & Mar. It might be because my weed pressure was so high from years of neglect, which makes it easier going forward since I've been able to easily identify which pests I'm going to have to directly treat in the future.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

@deeevo Yes, I'm guessing (and hoping) the application timing was the problem. I read somewhere that peak germination is around 82 degrees soil temp. This year I didn't apply Pennant until well after my doveweed showed up, like you well into summer. I also hit the existing doveweed with Celsius. I haven't seen much doveweed since. That could just be b/c all the doveweed seeds that were going to germinate already did... I'm still not sure when I want to apply the Pennant next year.

@Colonel K0rn I don't think Prodiamine controls doveweed.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

TSGarp007 said:


> @deeevo Yes, I'm guessing (and hoping) the application timing was the problem. I read somewhere that peak germination is around 82 degrees soil temp. This year I didn't apply Pennant until well after my doveweed showed up, like you well into summer. I also hit the existing doveweed with Celsius. I haven't seen much doveweed since. That could just be b/c all the doveweed seeds that were going to germinate already did... I'm still not sure when I want to apply the Pennant next year.
> 
> @Colonel K0rn I don't think Prodiamine controls doveweed.


For doveweed, I would think specticle might be your only option or maybe pennant mag, for pre em.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> TSGarp007 said:
> 
> 
> > @deeevo Yes, I'm guessing (and hoping) the application timing was the problem. I read somewhere that peak germination is around 82 degrees soil temp. This year I didn't apply Pennant until well after my doveweed showed up, like you well into summer. I also hit the existing doveweed with Celsius. I haven't seen much doveweed since. That could just be b/c all the doveweed seeds that were going to germinate already did... I'm still not sure when I want to apply the Pennant next year.
> ...


I hope Pennant will work for pre-em, it's labeled for it and I bought it for that purpose...


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It is labeled for it I think. I just could not recall when I typed my previous post.


----------



## sneutrino (Nov 2, 2020)

My first time posting. I was wondering if anyone had heard anything recent on Relzar availability. Google shows no real news since 2018. I could so use this right now to take out a large plantain stand near my (residential) japanese maples! GameOn appears to be tree-safe, but is not labelled for residential ...

Edit : I'm cool season. I believe the product targets (will target) both cool and warm.


----------

